# Help! Questions about Nutri-Cal!



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

Paco is eating and drinking wonderfully. I'm just unsure about Nutri-Cal. Should i STILL give it to him even if he's eating normally??? I've heard/read so many conflicting opinions that I'm just not sure. 

When I DO give to him he's VERY hyperactive and runs around like crazy for almost an hour. I'd rather not have him that hyper.

(sidenote: He's 8 weeks old)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How much are you giving him? I would say that if he IS eating good then it is still ok to give the Nutri-Cal to him but only a little bit not whatever the instructions on the tube say. I would only give him about 1/2 inch ribbon maybe a couple of times a day. In fact, once may be enough if he IS eating as good as you say. How much does he weigh?

I apologize if these questions are redundant. I have not been on the forum much for a few days...holidays.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Paco is eating and drinking wonderfully. I'm just unsure about Nutri-Cal. Should i STILL give it to him even if he's eating normally??? I've heard/read so many conflicting opinions that I'm just not sure.
> 
> When I DO give to him he's VERY hyperactive and runs around like crazy for almost an hour. I'd rather not have him that hyper.
> 
> ...



How much does he weigh? I rarely use Nutri-cal. I prefer to feed high protein, even if I use my own "fixings" for the little ones. If I do use it, then it's with a poor eater, one under two pounds, or when I'm going to be away from them for over four hours. I set the clock to get up to check my pups during the night until they are past two pounds and/or eating consistently.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> How much are you giving him? I would say that if he IS eating good then it is still ok to give the Nutri-Cal to him but only a little bit not whatever the instructions on the tube say. I would only give him about 1/2 inch ribbon maybe a couple of times a day. In fact, once may be enough if he IS eating as good as you say. How much does he weigh?
> 
> I apologize if these questions are redundant. I have not been on the forum much for a few days...holidays.[/B]



When I do give it to him I give him a pea-sized amount. Yesterday I didn't give him any and he was fine. (I just got him on Friday) Everyday before that I gave him the pea-sized amount (less than what the tube says) twice during the day. He weighs about 4 lbs. - I don't know his EXACT weight. I'll know tomorrow when I take him to the vet.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, that makes me feel better. He's about 4 lbs. and like i said, he's eating well. My husband is diabetic so I can recognize low blood sugar immediately in humans... I'd really have no idea how to recognize it in a puppy though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

If he is eating/drinking and acting normally and he weighs four pounds, I wouldn't worry much. (4 pounds at 8 weeks seems big! He might be Brinkley size!







More to love!







)
Anyway, IF he is doing all this other, then I wouldn't give him any Nutrical unless he starts to slack off the eating or seems sluggish with less energy etc. It sounds to me like he is doing fine. Brink only took it a few times, but I brought him home at about 4 months. I brought Neyland home right at 12 weeks and he only took it the day we brought him home. 
It is good to have on hand if they need it, but I don't know that it is necessary to give it to them as a preventative measure if everything else seems to be going well. Does that make sense?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I always thought of Nutri-Cal as a supplement for when they are not eating. If he is eating all his food then I don't see any reason for the Nutri-Cal. Be sure his food is spread out over the day so that he doesn't get low blood sugar. 

The package says, "Quality Nutrition Energizer for Picky Eaters." I think it has its place for a puppy that won't eat, but if he's eating, what's the point of the Nutr-Cal. It is mainly sugar and fat. The fat will help keep the sugar from metabolizing real fast, which is good. Personally, it doesn't make sense to me to give a high sugar item like Nutri-Cal to a puppy who is eating well.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> I always thought of Nutri-Cal as a supplement for when they are not eating. If he is eating all his food then I don't see any reason for the Nutri-Cal. Be sure his food is spread out over the day so that he doesn't get low blood sugar.
> 
> The package says, "Quality Nutrition Energizer for Picky Eaters." I think it has its place for a puppy that won't eat, but if he's eating, what's the point of the Nutr-Cal. It is mainly sugar and fat. The fat will help keep the sugar from metabolizing real fast, which is good. Personally, it doesn't make sense to me to give a high sugar item like Nutri-Cal to a puppy who is eating well.[/B]


thank you so much! i thought it sounded really silly to give it to him if he's eating normally but someone on here found out how old he was and scared me a bit with the "make sure he's getting nutri-cal!! and you might have to hand feed him... etc." he's eating fine on his own, no need for hand feeding. i know that people are just trying to help but sometimes with the way they say things it scares people a bit. 

thanks so much!!! 




> If he is eating/drinking and acting normally and he weighs four pounds, I wouldn't worry much. (4 pounds at 8 weeks seems big! He might be Brinkley size!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he IS going to be a big boy according to the breeder... and he was the runt. i didn't think the nutri-cal was necessary so i stopped giving it to him a few days ago and he's been fine. 

your reply made perfect sense! thank you so much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Stefanie, Here is some more info about caring for puppies that Catcher's breeder had emailed me before he came home:

We do not recommend putting young Maltese puppies on a feeding schedule. A feeding schedule of no less than three meals a day can be implemented when the puppy has finished growing...usually at about 6 to 9 months of age. When Maltese puppies are in their rapid growth stage, up to 6 months, we suggest allowing free access to food and water at all times. He/she will be more likely to eat when things are calm and quite. It is a good idea to offer several pieces of kibble by hand very often for the first few days to encourage frequent meals. If he/she seems disinterested in the kibble, try moistening it with just a tiny bit of water. This will often stimulate their appetite. It is also a very good idea to have some "puppy formula" and/or canned puppy food on hand to encourage meals if the appetite is off from traveling or a digestive upset. 

The dry puppy kibble should remain their main source of nutrition and these yummy tempting things be used only as an occassional addition. It is very important that young Maltese puppies eat frequently to avoid low blood sugar/hypoglycemia (see below). They are very much like toddlers at this age and can sometimes be so busy and having so much fun that they will forget to eat. 

Your new Maltese puppy will need plenty of rest, especially for the first few days while adjusting to his/her new environment. Although this is an exciting time for both you and the new baby, be sure to insist on frequent rest periods throughout the day. Allow the puppy at least several days at home with things as low keyed as possible. Avoid putting unnecessary stress on the puppy during this transition time. For example, some puppies may experience motion sickness when traveling. It's best not take the puppy in the car, except for their vet check up for the first week or so...Wait until the puppy has become completely acclimated before visiting friends and relatives to "show off" your new baby. To allow a young Maltese puppy to become overtired from too much activity, too much play or to go too long between meals can lead to a condition called hypoglycemia, which can be a serious medical emergency. I have included some information on Hypoglycemia below to read over that will help you to be aware of the symptoms to watch for and what to do in case this were to occur.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please read:

Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)

Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I was thinking that perhaps at 8 weeks and he is 4lbs, maybe the nutri cal is adding extra unwanted weight, I think you are wise to stop it and see how he goes if he is eating well, you don't want him to be over weight, that can be bad for him too. It sounds like he is going to be a bit like Scooby who is a little over weight at 11 lbs and now on a restricted treat feeding pattern and definately no nutrical, his problem is he likes to snack and cons his daddy into sharing too much of his food, I have to watch the two of them all the time


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Stefanie, Here is some more info about caring for puppies that Catcher's breeder had emailed me before he came home:
> 
> We do not recommend putting young Maltese puppies on a feeding schedule. A feeding schedule of no less than three meals a day can be implemented when the puppy has finished growing...usually at about 6 to 9 months of age. When Maltese puppies are in their rapid growth stage, up to 6 months, we suggest allowing free access to food and water at all times. He/she will be more likely to eat when things are calm and quite. It is a good idea to offer several pieces of kibble by hand very often for the first few days to encourage frequent meals. If he/she seems disinterested in the kibble, try moistening it with just a tiny bit of water. This will often stimulate their appetite. It is also a very good idea to have some "puppy formula" and/or canned puppy food on hand to encourage meals if the appetite is off from traveling or a digestive upset.
> 
> ...




What good, useful information. Best yet, it is provided by someone who has actually had an abundance of experinece in raising Maltese.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134090
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful information!!



> Stefanie, Here is some more info about caring for puppies that Catcher's breeder had emailed me before he came home:
> 
> We do not recommend putting young Maltese puppies on a feeding schedule. A feeding schedule of no less than three meals a day can be implemented when the puppy has finished growing...usually at about 6 to 9 months of age. When Maltese puppies are in their rapid growth stage, up to 6 months, we suggest allowing free access to food and water at all times. He/she will be more likely to eat when things are calm and quite. It is a good idea to offer several pieces of kibble by hand very often for the first few days to encourage frequent meals. If he/she seems disinterested in the kibble, try moistening it with just a tiny bit of water. This will often stimulate their appetite. It is also a very good idea to have some "puppy formula" and/or canned puppy food on hand to encourage meals if the appetite is off from traveling or a digestive upset.
> 
> ...



[/color]Thank you sooooo much for that! It's VERY helpful! I'm so glad to know the signs of hypoglycemia in puppies. 

This forum is great!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...84&hl=nutri-cal


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Was 4 lbs. a guess, or did you weigh him? In his picture he looks tiny, like you expect an 8 wk. old Malt to be.


----------

